# CHUUCH Snowbird



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey Guys! 

Here's some boarding up at Snowbird which was the only lift-accessible mountain in Utah throughout May. Yesterday was their last day, but I'm looking forward to riding up there next spring!

CHUUCH Snowbird - YouTube

Thanks
Leif


----------

